# Dilemma on Console



## templar165 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure, if this is the right place Ive come to. Anyways, Im planning to buy a portable gaming console this summer...and Im confused between a Playstation Portable and a Nintendo DS...what do you recommend??


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 5, 2009)

PSP!!! It's the best handheld gaming device ever!


----------



## templar165 (Jan 6, 2009)

But the thing is that I enjoy playing JRPG games...and most of them are available only fr DS....may be less then half are there for PSP...that's what makes me reconsider...
but the features are better, in PSP...no doubt...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 6, 2009)

Then it's your choice but I strongly recommend you to buy the PSP.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 7, 2009)

I recommend a PSP as well.. 

yup, there are alot more games for PSP wich will jus blow ur socks off (literally)  and also, i hv seen and physically felt the feel ofa DS in my hands (At the Croma Electronics store, Mumbai) and believe me, the display is dull..  really low on brightness, jus one level of brightness (as compared to PSP's 4) and also even thou the DS boasts of having 2 screens, its jus boring, all the games are like cartoonish.. 

But if u still hv ur eyes set on DS then its ur choice finally.. 

Btw, u will never ever regret the PSP after u buy it compared to the loads of options u hv apart from jus gaming on PSP... 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## templar165 (Jan 7, 2009)

thank you...you've cleared the fog of dilemma substantially
I also heard that you've got added features in PSP like internet connectivity(which is temerorily inactive in India) and a media player....so i think I know what to go for!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 7, 2009)

So, finally watys is gonna be for u ??? DS or PSP ????

WEll, internet connectivity is NOT temporarily inactive....  infact u can surf the net using a wifi router and also play games with ur friends or any other online via this router.. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------

